# From our 'Swettish' Representative .....



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Been in touch with Jan (Lucky 13), and you'll be happy to know he's fine, but having severe forum withdrawal symptoms !
He's been without an Internet connection for two weeks, and hopes to be back in operation, with a new provider, next week. 
Meanwhile, he's progressing with a number of models, and of course keeping Guinness PLC in business, as well as doing the usual 'Mr. Swedish Smoothie' job with the Judies down the pub! 
I've told him I'll try to get up to Glasgow to see him for a weekend fairly soon, and that he must have the lassies on their best behaviour for such a distinguished visitor..... or should that read ing visitor ?!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## imalko (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 18, 2010)

Was wondering where ol' Prick o' The Walk was, thanks for the low down Terry....


----------



## jamierd (Sep 18, 2010)

when you head up to glasgow terry give me a shout and i will skip across and meet up for a few of the old liquid gold


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds good Jamie. You're about an hour away if my memory serves me and the roads haven't got worse! I'm aiming for the back end of this month, all being well. Need to let Karl know too, see if he can make it.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2010)

glad to see Jan' ok Dogsbody and i'll see whats going on with work and i might get some time off


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2010)

The boy can't get to a library and use a public PC? oh, wait, they don't serve Guinness in there do they? hhmmmm.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2010)

Njaco said:


> The boy can't get to a library and use a public PC? oh, wait, they don't serve Guinness in there do they? hhmmmm.





Glad you're ok Jan!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 19, 2010)

Was wondering what happened to him. It's been far too quiet around here lately! Glad to here it was only an internet problem and not something more serious. Tell him to hurry up and get plugged back in Terry!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us posted about the old greaser.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2010)

No problem guys. Apart from the Internet problem, he must be OK, as he keeps my 'phone busy with messages over the weekend ! I'll pass on your good wishes when i talk next, or see him, whichever the soonest.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2010)

There's no bl**dy Guinness, whisky or _anyhting_ at the blasted library, what do people do here? As our Wing Commander has informed, I have severe forums withdrawal symptoms, due to the lack of that net thingmajig! Hopefully I should get it sorted soon, still waiting for things to show up. Had the engineer here, but he couldn't do anythingn as I don't have a backdoor key and nobody was home, have to re-arrange for another show. Still waiting for the Router as well and welcome pack....not going my way at the moment! 

'109's wating for the pre-shading, which I thought that I'd try now, and started on my Robert M 'Butcher Bob' Hanson's F4U Corsair, 596.....

I'll keep you all posted through Wing Commander Fox, if not through here.

Take care everybody, all the best to your mom Wayne and your father Igor all of you other caracters as well of course, miss you all and the banter!

Well, time for my medication, so that I can get through this....

Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 21, 2010)

Jan, Airframes, and anyone else in the UK, I will be in London for a few days in October. Would be great if you guys could make it down that way for a pint.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 21, 2010)

Good to see you here old boy. Medication eh? Manufactured in a special lab in Dublin I presume?!
Chris, let me know the dates, and I'll se what i can do. My daughter lives in London, so i could maybe combine both - if I have transport by then that is. The cost of train travel to London is _very_ prohibitive !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad to see Jan's doing well, ok, as well as can be expected. Hope you get it fixed soon Jan.


----------



## Maximowitz (Sep 22, 2010)

Do we actually _want_ him back?*


That's the question. 














*Of course we do. Comic relief obviously.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh yes, miss him playing with his propellers.........................wwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Glad your OK Jan, be good to see you back


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Do we actually _want_ him back?*
> 
> That's the question.
> 
> *Of course we do. Comic relief obviously.



That really _is_ the question


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2010)

Shopping for a new and improved Jan, eh? This is totally doing my tits in! Glad that I can fiddle a bit with the plastic, music and DVD's......


....and of course the liquid medication, need that!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2010)

JAN! Glad you are back man....


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 25, 2010)

Not quite young man....just jumping at any chance that I get, to use someone's net facilities! You do need a certain dose of ww2aircraft or you'll go off your nut!
Hopefully I'll be back up and running on the 30th. Tell you lot the full story then.....the uncensored one, so get all with sensitive ears and eyes to leave.....
Just now I'm using one of my friends connection to get my forum kick.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 25, 2010)

Well that's better than nothing my man!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2010)

Certainly is old boy ! Hope to have you back on permanent basis very soon old fruit!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hope so too old boy! I'm getting ready to don a colourful jacket and get tossed into a softly padded room!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

Ah, but with which Judy ?!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 26, 2010)

.....I believe that the words are 'but with which Judys'.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2010)

Had more correspondence with our Glasgow-based 'Turnip'; he's now got the new Internet connection, but is having even more problems, and has to wait until Monday until an engineer from BT can have a look at it. Meanwhile, he's reformed his ways and given up drinking, and I've just seen a fairy fly past my window !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 9, 2010)

WOW! I had no idea hell had frozen over!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been wondering where all the fairy's came from........................


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Had more correspondence with our Glasgow-based 'Turnip'; he's now got the new Internet connection, but is having even more problems, and has to wait until Monday until an engineer from BT can have a look at it. Meanwhile,* he's reformed his ways and given up drinking*, and I've just seen a fairy fly past my window !!



and Golda Meir was a Greek beauty.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, as we were recently talking me and John Lennon.....

I'm back!! Still to work some minor things.....phone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2010)

This is the real Jan....right?....

Glad you're back man!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2010)

Ah Ha! It lives! 
Right lads, stand by for a torrent of Swettish nonsense!
Good to have you back old chap - one trusts one has severely b*ll*cked one's service provider ?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

Are we sure it's you Jan..........................if it is I'm opening the Bowmore......................glug...glug...glug

Good to have you back mate.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> This is the real Jan....right?....
> 
> Glad you're back man!



I think so old boot, at least the reflection in the mirror looked like me...or something humanlike anyway...



Airframes said:


> Ah Ha! It lives!
> Right lads, stand by for a torrent of Swettish nonsense!
> Good to have you back old chap - one trusts one has severely b*ll*cked one's service provider ?



WWI and WWII could be considered a minor scurmish in comparison....   Just waiting to get the phone to work now...



Vic Balshaw said:


> Are we sure it's you Jan..........................if it is I'm opening the Bowmore......................glug...glug...glug
> 
> Good to have you back mate.



I expect nothing less old fruit, jolly decent of you and all that rot! 




Bl**dy missed this place and its caracters like _*crrraaazzzzyyyy!*_


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad you're back Jan, it's been far too quite around here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 14, 2010)

yup, a litte....................too quiet........................


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2010)

See if I can post some pics of the '109's and Corsair later today....

'Too quiet'? I've always thought that is has been a constant moaning and bitching around here....and not from me!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 15, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> 'Too quiet'? I've always thought that is has been a constant moaning and bitching around here....and not from me!



Not so much FROM you, as much as ABOUT you. 

Welcome back, bro!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Not so much FROM you, as much as ABOUT you.



Who would do that.... appalling behavior!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2010)

Just not cricket!
I see the Glasgow economy is on the up, apparently due to one person not having Internet connection. Pub sales have increased by 63% .........


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Was wondering where ol' Prick o' The Walk was, thanks for the low down Terry....



Sir Prick o' The Walk to you young man!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Was wondering where ol' Prick o' The Walk was, thanks for the low down Terry....



_Sir_ Prick o' The Walk to you young man!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 16, 2010)

WB Jan. 
*mutters* DAMN, the peace 'n quiet is over...*runs* *giggles*


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2010)

Fiiiiiine then.......then I won't share these lovely beers with you then...among other lovelies.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 20, 2010)

Missed having you around Jan. Glad to know your back.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tell me about it mate....not being able to get here to the forum, drove me to the brink of insanity!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 20, 2010)

The brink of insanity? You mean you were travelling backwards ..........?!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2010)

How does one know that old boy, has one already been there?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm perfectly sane old chap - even got a certificate to prove it !!


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 21, 2010)

In which vending machine did you get that, Terry??? *runs*


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2010)

When you get to the other side of insanity you'll run into me. I passed it a long time ago.

  

Glad your back on a regular basis sir!!!! Carry on!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2010)

Maria, I got it from a street vendor in Hjorring. It cost me 6 DKr. I paid with a 9 DKr note, and got a 3 DKr coin back as change ..... !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Oct 22, 2010)

isn't insanity what brought us here in the first place.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 22, 2010)

That's what usually kicks in, after spending a while here on the forum....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm just here for the free buffet.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 22, 2010)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaait....."buffet"? Not "Buffett", as in "Jimmy Buffett"??? What the HECK have I been wearing this straw hat with the parrot on top for all this time???


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 23, 2010)

He he he! *points finger*


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey Dan is back!....I mean Jan......I mean Dan.......oh, forget it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Heeeeereeee'ssss Jaaaan.....


----------

